# Vandy Vape 50ml Refill Bottle



## Nadim_Paruk (14/5/18)

Hi there Vendors,

As the title mentions, I'm looking for the Vandy Vape 50 ml Refill bottle (Picture Below)
- Black/White




Regards
Nadim


----------



## BumbleBee (14/5/18)

I only have the 30ml ones 

http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/spares-parts/vandy-vape-squonk-refill-bottle-30ml


----------

